# Where Do Ya'll Get Those Wonderful Banners?



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

It's not quite 6am here and I have been looking at the banners some of you have in your signature area at the bottom.

Where are ya'll getting those wonderful banners??

Members like, Uruk-Hai, Terrormaster and joker. I want one! :crykin: sniff, sniff...

Am I talented in creating scenes? Yes. Talented in creating graphics? HECK No! Are you people going to a professional and paying $$$ for them?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I think most of people make there own. I did. I've been in web design/graphics for about 12 years now. If you have an idea of what you want I'd be more than happy to throw a banner together for you.

Something like this maybe?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

joker,

thats our old banner that a guy did for us several years back. But, it just doesn't give the creepy and scary feeling that some banners do. It's so elementary and child-like. Our haunt has grown by leaps and bounds since then. Besides...I hate cats. :lolkin:

Here's our logo we've been using for the past year:










I like the grey version, too. It would look good with other colors, I think. But again, I am in no way an artist.










I've been using two slogans:

Be Taunted By The Haunted (2007)

Summon Your Strength and Courage....You're Gonna Need Them! (2008)

Think you could take something from any of that and create a standard size web banner that would give the creepy feeling I'm looking for?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sending you a PM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Same as Joker said Empress - I've been in the web design and development scene for nearly fifteen years and do all my own work. 

I don't really freelance anymore (takes away too much of my free haunt planning and building time - priorities ya know) but I'm always willing to help out HauntForum members if they need something.

Sounds like Joker has ya covered and what I've seen of his work via this board I'd say you're in good hands. 

-TM


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Terrormaster said:


> Same as Joker said Empress - I've been in the web design and development scene for nearly fifteen years and do all my own work.
> 
> I don't really freelance anymore (takes away too much of my free haunt planning and building time - priorities ya know) but I'm always willing to help out HauntForum members if they need something.
> 
> ...


Thanks, TM!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll wade in as well.  I'm an Art Director/Designer so working in Photoshop is nothing new to me. Putting together a 8,000 - 12,000 sq.ft. haunt - not that intimidates the hell out me!!!! Way to go!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Made mine as well! Just opened up PhotoShop one day and went to town!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

That looks nice! 

I have issues with photoshop....I don't understand it.


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh, Hee hee. Photoshop is a marvelous thing. Hahaha Once you get the hang of it, then the possibilities are endless. It just takes a lot of practice and reading up. 

:]
-Anthony


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F did mine for me. 
Nice job I might add!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Drum Roll, Please!

Down below you will see my new banner awesomely created by none other than joker!

Thanks, joker! It totally captures our theme for this year. I will post it around the net with total pride. 

May I put your banner on our links page?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks FANTASTIC! Great job Joker.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Drum Roll, Please!
> 
> Down below you will see my new banner awesomely created by none other than joker!
> 
> ...


By all means....besides what's the point in having a banner if your not going to use it

Uruk-Hai thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

joker,

your banner is up on my front page! Just click on the lovely banner below and you'll be taken to it.

Thanks again!

UPDATE: When I said "Your banner" I really meant YOUR banner -- Evil Manor. Scroll down the page and you'll see it.


----------

